# 2010:+chuvoso - quente



## SocioMeteo (4 Nov 2010 às 15:04)

________________________________________
Passados já 10 meses no ano de 2010 podemos concluir que já tivemos o ano riquíssimo em acontecimentos e fenómenos climáticos, até de um Fevereiro e um Março frio e muito chuvoso ate 3 meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto tórridos. 
Não faltaram os já habituais fenómenos de queda de neve em quotas baixas por o 2º ano consecutivo volta a nevar no Litoral Norte, Minho e Alto Douro (pasmo é como não sucede mais vezes) bem como em muitas terras alentejanas desde de Portalegre, passando por Évora ou Elvas. 
Uma coisa é certa na minha opinião uma coisa correu bem este ano choveu quando tinha de chover nevou quando tinha de nevar, as flores floriram quando era suposto florir e torramos quando tivemos de torrar ou seja, no meu ponto de vista as estações durante foram respeitadas ou seja, não tivemos um Março de Verão ou um Junho de Inverno, contrariando o senso comum mais sensacionalista que insiste em dizer coisas como estas:" o tempo anda todo trocado"
Em jeito de conclusão poderemos já inferir que as teses alarmistas que vão surgindo por diversas vezes e que se vão instalando no imaginário das pessoas, de que Portugal vai aquecer e secar brutalmente este ano como em muitos outros, não se vem a confirmar.... O mais provável é termos um ano com uma temperatura media anual para Lisboa que não ira superar os 17º graus e onde os valores de precipitação poderão facilmente chegar a valores perto dos 1000mm já que este mes de Outubro tivemos em Lisboa um valor de precipitação de 193mm juntando aos 600mm já registados acho bem provável que se atinja valores anuais perto dos 1000mm.
Ou seja tudo exprimido como costume chegamos a conclusão que ainda não será das nossas Gerações nem das próximas que vamos assistir a essas tais visões do aquecimento global que insistem em perpetuar a parte ocidental da Península Ibérica á seca e aridez e calor quando alias tenho o felling que ira se passar exactamente o contrario.
Relativo a este tema o Dr. Igor Pisnitchenko doutorado em Meteorologia Dinâmica acaba por refutar um pouco os modelos e mapas lineares que condenam-nos a aquecimentos brutais sucessivos. 

Cumps


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2010 às 17:24)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_picking


----------



## adiabático (4 Nov 2010 às 22:06)

Vince disse:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_picking



Muito bom


----------

